# Anyone heard of www.tshirtfulfillment.ca??



## ItsMeLabeed (Dec 29, 2014)

So I came across http://tshirtfulfillment.ca and their prices are incredible and the workman ship doesn't seem bad either based on the examples, but there's a few problems.

1) They don't respond to my emails and even incorrectly wrote their own email address on their website.
2) Website title is "untitled document" so that's a huge red flag.
3) Again, don't respond to me.

It just sucks because I really want to use their services but THEY DONT WANT ME AS A CUSTOMER! If someone here has used them before or a worker from there reads this, please comment and respond with your experiences below!


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

The fact that they don't respond is something of a red flag? 

As far as their pricing being "incredible," Really???

Men's white tshirt - unknown quality for $5.00 each? Taking a $1.29 shirt and slapping a tag label on it for an additional $3.71 each is incredible? Well, yeah, it'd be incredible for someone to pay that!


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Red flag #2, no phone number. Red flag #3, no address. Really?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Paradigmwg said:


> The fact that they don't respond is something of a red flag?
> 
> As far as their pricing being "incredible," Really???
> 
> Men's white tshirt - unknown quality for $5.00 each? Taking a $1.29 shirt and slapping a tag label on it for an additional $3.71 each is incredible? Well, yeah, it'd be incredible for someone to pay that!


I don't think its allowed to post wholesale tshirt prices on here.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

ItsMeLabeed said:


> So I came across Untitled Document and their prices are incredible and the workman ship doesn't seem bad either based on the examples, but there's a few problems.
> 
> 1) They don't respond to my emails and even incorrectly wrote their own email address on their website.
> 2) Website title is "untitled document" so that's a huge red flag.
> ...



Any company that doesn't respond to queries within a few days is a red flag!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you located in canada ?



ItsMeLabeed said:


> So I came across Untitled Document and their prices are incredible and the workman ship doesn't seem bad either based on the examples, but there's a few problems.
> 
> 1) They don't respond to my emails and even incorrectly wrote their own email address on their website.
> 2) Website title is "untitled document" so that's a huge red flag.
> ...


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Beware, its not website, it one image website [media]http://tshirtfulfillment.ca/images/USWholesaleBlanksBranded%28Page1%29.jpg[/media]


----------

